# Thinking of installing boiler stove - help!



## newstover (12 Mar 2013)

Hi there. I am thinking of putting in a boiler stove to run heating. I don't even have chimney in the room, let alone an existing boiler. Anyone any idea of what kind of cost I am looking at? Am I talking crazy money?


----------



## fear peile (12 Mar 2013)

Bungalow or two storey ?


----------



## newstover (13 Mar 2013)

Hi, it's a two storey.  The stove would be on an external wall in a dowstairs room.  I have looked at a load of conversations on the forum, but am not sure about getting a back boiler stove with no chimney.  Is this possible?


----------



## fear peile (15 Mar 2013)

You need a chimney built which is possible to do on an external wall without any real interferance to your room during construction. I would give you a rough estimate of cost at approx 2500 euro such a job. You could also use a stainless steel chimney as an alternative but would probably cost as much and has a limited life span.
You could get a stove which would heat hot water and approx 10 rads for about 1000 euro in matt black add approx 300 for enamel. An equivalant stanley stove would cost in the region of 1500-1800.
A plumber would probably cost in the region of 700 euro thats if you already have a twin coil cylinder. add on if you require a new cylinder
A rough guide your looking at approx 4500 euro minimum


----------



## newstover (22 Mar 2013)

Thanks fear peile.  I have gone in to look at a few stoves and have asked a plumber to come and have a look at the job for me.  Any idea about fuelling these types of boilers?  I am looking at an erin boiler stove 14 kw?  It's all starting to look very expensive!!


----------



## fear peile (22 Mar 2013)

Have a look here [broken link removed] higher outrput @ 21kw approx 950 eur compared to a stanley  (no connection to firm) wood, turf, or anthracite (not to be used in open fire) cleaner fuel then coal.


----------



## Dermof1 (25 Mar 2013)

*New stove*

Please stay well away from the boru carraig mor 30 kw they don't heat as much as they say they do and they're prone to letting smoke into the room when refuelling


----------

